# Little hobby talk ideas



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

I know posting it here isnt really going to change anything, but I thought I'd see what everyone else thinks.

I think that members should be able to close their own threads. They should also be able to block people from commenting, instead of just "ignore." I also wish that you can change poll options. And members should be able to end their membership by clicking a link. Im not griping, but I just thought those were some interesting ideas. What do you think?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

You'll need to contact Hankster about any of these ideas. To my knowledge, only he can implement such major changes. 

As for my opinion on all of this - if you don't want folks to comment on what you've got to say or show, you'll not want to show or say whatever that particular subject is. As an individual member here, most of the time I just shrug off what someone says that might be negatively critical of my work or what I've got to say and try to take anything they say in the perspective that maybe a harsh and/or malicious tone that I'm reading in to what they've said isn't what they meant. Usually it'll be easily enough to figure after a second or third post if they're purposely being a jerk or just being blunt. 

In relation to that, I do my best not to be a jerk about stuff myself, tho can't always help it when I feel strongly about something. Tone is everything, really, and you've got to watch just how you say what you've got to say. But hey, we're only human and sometimes have a really, really bad day. I try to keep that in mind both as a member of the various forums I'm a part of and as a moderator here and at another forum I help administrate. 

I've never run a poll that I can recall, so have no opinion on settings for polls. As far as wanting to end your membership, folks can just not ever come back - or contact Hank and ask to be removed.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Well Hobby Talk has been around along time, seems to work just fine I guess. 
If you were able to do all that then what would us moderators have to do. Sit around and download adult literature all day. 
The Ignore feature works fine because Just because you don't want to see what they are posting or it offends you it may not offend someone else viewing the thread. Closing a thread we normally do when things get out of hand. If you were to close threads just becasue you can, then how are people to come along as newbies able to comment on something. 
I thought you were able to change poll options, isn't there an edit poll options buttom located somewhere around the poll. 
You don't really need to go to hank to cancel your membership. Just stop coming here and boom its no longer active. Yes your Username will still exist but by not coming here its the same thing as changing the channel on the TV when the TV offends (or you can do like me and just curse at the TV knowing full well they can't here me)


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Or we can just do a BAN on you if thats what ya want LOL. That would end your membership as well LOL. 

(Just Kidding, but it is an option if thats what ya want)


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Closing your own thread? Naah. I trust Hankster.

Block people from commenting? If it were my board, I wouldn't want a member to have that ability. As above, I trust Hankster to be more objective than many of the members here, so I wouldn't want everyone to have the ability to close threads they started.

Change poll options? Yes. Like editing a post.

End membership? Naah -- I'd just not show up any more. It's not as if we wanted to stop a flow of HobbyTalk member spam or something.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

I seem to be detecting a large chip.

On the scanner. Dead ahead.

Ease up, 'Troubles'. We're supposed to be having fun here. If YOU aren't having fun, then all I can say is that the entrance also doubles as an exit. I'd hate to see you leave, but man...

Enuff's zenuff. We're here to discuss MODELS, rather than butthurt membership problems.

Git that NX of yours built! I'd like to see what you can do with it when you knuckle under and dive in without worrying about what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Public Reply to *All Board Members*:

The problem with other people's opinions is that they may not be your own.

I accept that I am the only one who agrees with me 100%. In fact, I come here because I enjoy the different viewpoints, however different from my own. It's how I learn. So long as public discourse is conducted with respect, both personal and professional (as the case may be), we can all be free to say as much or as little as we like.

I think Captain Loknar has done a fine job expressing and reinforcing the rules of decorum of this board. I see no need to change what works.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I tend to agree with myself about 72% of the time.....


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Hey, I agree w/you 26% of the time, Rich! We just gotta find that other 2% to get you to 100% perfect!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I'll chip in the 2% just because I'm feeling nice today.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

guys, look, I didnt post any of this because of any fueds that may have occured. I thought these options would be at hobbytalk before I even joined, and when I did, I was surprised that they werent there.

I was just wonderin, so just forget about whatever else happened.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

I hope for constructive criticism. And some good natured kidding on occasion.

I do a lot of executive coaching, and one of the key "enemies of learning" is thinking that you know it all. Consider yourself a learner instead of an expert, and your view of the world will change. 

Separate yourself from your work. We all put in a LOT of hours on these little tiny things. Be aware that people are critiquing what you have produced for all to see, not rendering judgment on your value as a human being.

The other thing I help people realize is the distinction between facts and assessments (opinions). 
Example: 
-- Fact: there is paint outside the line on my turbolift shaft, so that the border is uneven. [this is observable and would be agreed to by all]
-- Assessment: It looks bad. [someone's opinion, maybe not shared by all] 
-- Another possible assessment: Gee, that's good for your first attempt at something so small! [which can be followed up with: And here's something you might consider next time... Opinion followed by helpful suggestion]

Learn to distinguish between fact and assessment. Check an assessment to see if it is grounded or not. Check your reactions to the assessment and ask yourself if there is some underlying truth that you are resisting. Or choose to ignore it.

I'm impressed with the general degree of respect that members of this board show to each other. I suggest that if you perceive someone as being disrespectul, it might show more decorum to let the comment pass, or, if you must argue, do it offline.

[/sermon]
Jonathan


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

I have yet to see a forum where a member can lock their own threads, ban certain people from responding to their threads and/or delete their own account. Where'd the fun in something like that be, where people could make attacks on another person, yet not allow that person to respond w/in that thread? Or create a thread where they make disparaging statements about someone, their work or a particular product w/o allowing a response? Or pop in, make an attack on someone else then delete their account? I'd hate to be the administrator or a moderator at whatever forum allows for stuff like that, lemmetellya!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Let it go, Griff. Here... smoke some of this... :dude:


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Ya beat me to it Griff. I agree with ya 100%


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

Interesting thread....

I look at "hobbytalk" as just that..discussion on Hobbies..But as I'm sure has been noticed by at least one member here, If I feel strongly about a subject, I will comment 
strongly, and I try to be as impersonal as possible..as to controlling your own comments, locking down your own threads, etc..I think
it would be better to request that from a Moderator as each individual situation arises..but lastly moderators should also put themselves in the place of the whoever is making a reply or comment..imo,"Negativity " is revelant to the topic that is being discussed..to me its not "negative" to disagree based on personal experience or opinion ..No moderator should be 'condescending" in any reply to a comment in question, but rather try to clarify the comment first..Am I 100%??hell no, but that doesnt make me or anyone else, a "jerk" because they feel strongly about an opinion..
to me, as long as any member is not personally insulting or verbally abusive, anything should go..or else its just censorship of ones opinions...


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I go fishing, and see what happens!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

[email protected]! Indeed! :lol:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I've got about a 50% chance of being right 100% of the time, but there's probably only a 20% chance of that happening. :freak:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I have got a fraction of a chance of being right.


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Sorry Lloyd but you're wrong.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Darn! And he was soooo close to almost being right! :hat:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I guess that means I'm left.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

And here I thought you were plaid....


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

He's gone to PLAID!

Don't stop, you have to slow down first!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Wheres the Space Ball GIF when ya Need it, OHHHHH GLU SNIFFA we need a gif LOL


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> Wheres the Space Ball GIF when ya Need it, OHHHHH GLU SNIFFA we need a gif LOL


Ask and ye shall recieve.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Oh and By the Way, Hobby Talk has been around a long time with the way the board works, I don't think the way the board works is gonna change just because one or two people think it needs to change. 

Moderators are here for a reason. This is a FAMILY board. Sometimes Kids pop in here. We have to remember that.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Damn Dude I was just kidding. Man you got your DVD's all sitting right there by the puter or what LOLOLOL. Thanks LOLOLOL (best damn Sci Fi Movie out there in my pinion LOLOL, Pizza the Hutt ROFLMAO)


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

> Sometimes Kids pop in here. We have to remember that.


_" Fat kids, skinny kids....even kids with chickenpox! "_


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> Damn Dude I was just kidding. Man you got your DVD's all sitting right there by the puter or what LOLOLOL. Thanks LOLOLOL (best damn Sci Fi Movie out there in my pinion LOLOL, Pizza the Hutt ROFLMAO)


 That one was just handy in my photobucket account. I had used it for other occasions on other boards!

Just lucky this time.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

And Half Nekkid Kids running around in their underoos. (mine does anyway LOL)


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

capt Locknar said:


> And Half Nekkid Kids running around in their underoos. (mine does anyway LOL)


That must be common. My three boys do the same thing.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Hell my kid prefers no clothes at all but I wasn't gonna say that, Don't want DHS on my ass for being a parent.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm trying to get my 8-year-old daughter to quit walking around naked. At least she develops a sense of modesty when my step-son has friends over.

Remember, two wrongs don't make a right, but three lefts DO.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

SteveR said:


> End membership? Naah -- I'd just not show up any more.


Oh, come now — you didn't really think you'd be allowed to LEAVE, did you? 

BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Roguepink said:


> I'm trying to get my 8-year-old daughter to quit walking around naked. At least she develops a sense of modesty when my step-son has friends over.
> 
> Remember, two wrongs don't make a right, but three lefts DO.


I empathize with anyone who has daughters. I have all boys. My younger brother has three girls.

No balance, I tellz ya!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

capt Locknar said:


> Well Hobby Talk has been around along time, seems to work just fine I guess.
> If you were able to do all that then what would us moderators have to do. Sit around and download adult literature all day.
> The Ignore feature works fine because Just because you don't want to see what they are posting or it offends you it may not offend someone else viewing the thread. Closing a thread we normally do when things get out of hand. If you were to close threads just becasue you can, then how are people to come along as newbies able to comment on something.
> I thought you were able to change poll options, isn't there an edit poll options buttom located somewhere around the poll.
> You don't really need to go to hank to cancel your membership. Just stop coming here and boom its no longer active. Yes your Username will still exist but by not coming here its the same thing as changing the channel on the TV when the TV offends (or you can do like me and just curse at the TV knowing full well they can't here me)


 I got this far in the thread and though, "Well, I think that pretty much covers it!" 

I don't know ANY bboard where a thread starter can block someone from posting in a thread! Seems a bit draconian and coltrol-freakish.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

nx-o1troubles said:


> I think that members should be able to close their own threads.


Speaking of "control-freakish," I can close my own threads. I have done that on a couple of occassions when the remarks got waaaaaay off topic. 

If this were my thread, I would have closed it by now.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

scotpens said:


> Oh, come now — you didn't really think you'd be allowed to LEAVE, did you?
> 
> BWA-HA-HA-HA-HA!


Noooooooooo!!!!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Unless I miss my guess, many of the theoretical options at the beginning of the thread are simply not available because the forum software doesn't have those options, and I doubt there are any that do. Another problem with locking one's own thread -- or removing it, especially -- is that ... well, it seems to me that when you post and/or create a thread, you can't really claim total ownership and control of it anymore, at least not after other members start replying. If you "own" your posts (subject to Hankster's rules, of course), then other members own their replies as well. You can, of course, retroactively edit your posts and simply delete anything or everything you wrote, which would go a long way toward derailing a thread ... 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Speaking of "control-freakish," I can close my own threads. I have done that on a couple of occassions when the remarks got waaaaaay off topic.
> 
> If this were my thread, I would have closed it by now.


Oh, dang! I forgot that Hobby Talk Supporters can lock their own threads! I never used that function in the two years I've been an HT Supporter, so completely forgot about it!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I'm curious what exactly prompted this thread?

This is a _discussion_ forum (I think that first part gets left off too much). People come here to show and discuss their modeling and various modeling related things. I don't see much point in having the ability to start a thread and then lock it so no one can post. If what you want is a gallery where you can just post photos of your models, there are numerous free and low cost options available to you.

I don't see any point to starting a thread that is just a comment or opinion without allowing discussion. Go start a blog if you just want to put your opinions on the web.

As far as deleting your account? What for? Maybe its just me, but I really think people should take a little more care in deciding to join a forum and become part of a community--if they fear they'll need the ability to delete their account, change their name, or hide from the consequences of their posts. 

Think before you join, think before you post and none of these "suggestions" are necessary.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Shut up! I didn't ask for your opinion!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I got a comment. I was a Toys R Us kid.


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Roflmao


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Roguepink said:


> Shut up! I didn't ask for your opinion!



Then whatwas that $20 for???


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

I won't touch that one LOLOLOL

You left yourself sooooo "wide open" with that one but I won't touch it. lol


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Oh come _on!!!!_ :hat: :tongue:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Nova Designs said:


> Then whatwas that $20 for???


Services rendered? :wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Do I really want to know? Is it model related? Is it something you can get your money back?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

We were sitting around at the diner the other night, and my friend Tommy said something totally rude, so I told him I was putting him on ignore.

Later, my friend Ellie told me Tommy was still being rude, and WAY off-topic. Glad I couldn't hear him any more! But since Ellie complained, I deleted Tommy.


:freak:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> If this were my thread, I would have closed it by now.


[IMG-LEFT]http://agualisa5.blogs.sapo.pt/arquivo/groucho-marx.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


And I refuse to join any club that would
accept me as a member!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

With all the stress here lately, I went back to my old favorite thing, blowing up models.
BOOM! HA HA.....Ouch, Ouch....Hot Hot.....SPLASH!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

John P said:


> We were sitting around at the diner the other night, and my friend Tommy said something totally rude, so I told him I was putting him on ignore.
> 
> Later, my friend Ellie told me Tommy was still being rude, and WAY off-topic. Glad I couldn't hear him any more! But since Ellie complained, I deleted Tommy.
> 
> ...


Man what I wouldn't give if that really really worked :tongue: lol


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

So.....What was this thread about?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Four foot nine, sir....


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Did Jeff just say something?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I like blowing up models.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> And I refuse to join any club that would accept me as a member!


I don't get it. What's wrong with that sentiment? 





:jest:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Used.Abused, and Confused!


----------



## capt Locknar (Dec 29, 2002)

Looks like an F-14 there Rogue, Poor thing LOLOLOL


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Im sorry...what the heck is everyone talking about? This has nothing to do with how it started...sur ei dont mind you talking about whatever, but it seems like its just a whole bunch of nothing!!!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Get used to it. That's how things sometimes go around here. Topic Drift is the occasional side-effect of some threads.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Griffworks said:


> Topic Drift is the occasional side-effect of some threads.


Along with hot flashes, nausea and drowsiness.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

As long as it doesn't include loose bowel syndrome, I'm good. :thumbsup:


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

nx-o1troubles said:


> Im sorry...what the heck is everyone talking about? This has nothing to do with how it started...sur ei dont mind you talking about whatever, but it seems like its just a whole bunch of nothing!!!


Troubles, what is your problem?

Really? You want to control every aspect of 'your' threads, including others' opinions...or right to post on them in the first place.

I really don't get where you're coming from. Do you suffer from some kind of self-esteem or self image problem?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Once a topic is basically exhausted, drift is inevitable. Personally, my topic drifts to the left in dress slacks. It depends on the temperature.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

It's all good, GLUS. Let this one go, please. We've got it under control - one way or the other. 

'Preciate ya!


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Griffworks said:


> It's all good, GLUS. Let this one go, please. We've got it under control - one way or the other.
> 
> 'Preciate ya!


Sorry.

No coffee.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

No harm, no foul. I completely understand.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

As Father Mulcahey once said, "Jocularity, jocularity, jocularity."


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

My topic is getting all sweaty in this heat!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I feel bad about what GLU Sniffah said. NO coffee, I am sure the Perfesser will be around soon.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I feel bad about what GLU Sniffah said. NO coffee, I am sure the Perfesser will be around soon.


I'm here. 

_*NX, if I could take control of this thread from you, I'd shut it down in a HEARTBEAT!*_

(That sounded very decisive and controlling, didn't it?)


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Yes, it kind of did look like a F-14. It looked a whole lot MORE like an F-14 before the "accident."

Styrofoam is neat stuff, but not very durable.

IT'S MY THREAD NOW! AVAST! RAISE THE PIRATE FLAG! WE'LL PILLAGE THE VILLAGE!!!


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Look, if you would have read the entire post, you would have seen the "sure i dont mind people talking about whatever, but what is everyone talking about?" That means that i dont have any control over my threads, and dont care to. I was just curious because most of the comments seemed to be random, as if you PM'd somebody and then after messaging back and forth, you decided to continue the conversation in this thread...

I dont like the fact that everyone seems to think I have a problem simply because Roguepink and I may have some personality conflicts (which we are resolving...) Quit assuming that I am a control freak, and that I am making attacks on everyone.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

Roguepink said:


> I like blowing up models.


Yes. Looks similar to a Tomcat which suffered a bird strike on the second deployment I made on the Eisenhower. 

Bird hit the radome and forward canopy, destroying both and leaving the Aviator with a broken clavicle, a shard of Plexi in his left eye and no coms. He still managed to trap an Ok-Three wire.

The bird was down for over 2 months as we had Grumman engineers come out to assess the airframe while we were still underway in the Med. They did manage to eventually restore that Tomcat to flight status.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

> I dont like the fact that everyone seems to think I have a problem simply because Roguepink and I may have some personality conflicts (which we are resolving...) Quit assuming that I am a control freak, and that I am making attacks on everyone.


Easy there. I stood down. Maybe you should too.


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

So...you work so hard on those models and then destroy them?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Insert random comment here. :thumbsup:


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Beeblebrox: it goes like this:

[insert evil cackle]


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

MUAHAHAHAHAHA!! :thumbsup:


----------



## guartho (May 4, 2004)

nx-o1troubles said:


> Beeblebrox: it goes like this:
> 
> [insert evil cackle]



Now you're getting the hang of it!


----------



## nx-o1troubles (Jul 20, 2006)

Im sorry, getting the hang of what? Being random?


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Re trying to control the thread, remember the immortal words of Princess Leia:
"The more you tighten your grip, Tarkin, the more star systems will slip through your fingers."


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh, sorry, forgot to close random inappropriate British accent mode.

[/random inappropriate British accent mode]


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I totally disagree! Blue!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If you can read this, you don't need glasses.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Thank God! I can throw my glasses and contacts away now! Woo Hoo!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

I'll miss old whatisname.


----------



## GLU Sniffah (Apr 15, 2005)

terryr said:


> I'll miss old whatisname.


With his thingamajig?


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

OK, it was real and it was... real.


----------

